# How would you feel...



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

...if you had concert tickets, maybe you bought them a while ago and made plans, then the artist decides to cancel that concert cause he really wants to attend a sporting event.









Eric Church cancels his country concert to watch UNC-Duke - Sports Illustrated


For the first time in NCAA tournament history, the Tobacco Road rivals will face off, and it'll be in the Final Four.




www.si.com


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Completely unprofessional.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

don't schedule your tour over something you'd rather do? pretty straightforward IMO


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Dick move in my opinion.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Just my opinion--It's demonstrative of entitlement, privilege, and a lack of full consideration for the people that this decision impacts personally and financially. Lots of time and planning can go into attending shows, including purchasing things like non-refundable travel and hotel stays, etc. Also stadium personnel, etc., who no longer have a shift. I get that things happen but this is simply a case of an artist saying "I'd just rather do something else". He has a right to do it, but it doesn't make me respect him.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

So you guys never took a sick day because you wanted to do something else?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Eric Church?
Never heard of her.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Too bad he didn't move it instead of canceling. Probably lost a bunch of fans.

Imelda May did something similar once. She was asked by Conor McGregor to sing the Irish national anthem at his big fight against Floyd Mayweather. So she canceled a show to do it. Lots of internet arguing ensued. How could she do that to her fans? How could she turn down the worldwide exposure at that fight?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509203777781391366


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> So you guys never took a sick day because you wanted to do something else?


I can easily say not since I was a young, entitled, selfish brat. So at least 45 years. And I never had 10s of thousands relying on me to show up and would be severely inconvenienced by absenteeism. 
Pretty stupid to try and relate Eric Church to a regular working class person. I'll bet he has more weeks of vacation a year than me to.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> Pretty stupid to try and relate Eric Church to a regular working class person. I'll bet he has more weeks of vacation a year than me to.


Dude why do you have to always take it to the next level and get personal? Take a fucking pill.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Dude why do you have to always take it to the next level and get personal? Take a fucking pill.


You trolled with your bait question then didn't like the response. You go ahead take the pill. You need it more than me.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

How would I feel? Artists are fickle, that's how.

What was it Bart Simpson said when he was imagining himself a burnt-out rock star? "Me fans are pigs."


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow. Over react much?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> So you guys never took a sick day because you wanted to do something else?


Not when 10,000 people would be affected. Besides, he's not sick.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ I think he meant a fake sick day - we all do it.

But agreed, I would never even think of screwing over 10K people that paid to actually see me. That's arrogance at its highest form.

But my morality and higher ethics keeps me poor.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

How would I feel? I'll take my money back. And if I'm pissed enough like you are, then I won't ever watch him again. Or if he reschedules, depending on how much I like him, I'll probably would still go see him. 
Just my own opinion.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Unbelievably inconsiderate and unprofessional.

If I were a fan, I'd be pissed. Might still listen to his music, but would never buy another concert ticket. Fool me once, shame on me. You won't get the opportunity again.


BlueRocker said:


> So you guys never took a sick day because you wanted to do something else?


No. Why would anyone feel the need to do something like that?

If I wanted to take time off for something personal, I would just ask for the time off or get someone to cover my shift. No harm, no hassle, and no possibility of getting caught in a lie and having to deal with the ramifications. Unless you work for a bunch of pricks, I can't imagine there is ever a good reason not to be honest.

These days, many employers have "personal" days. Take the day off, no questions asked. See you next time you're in.


FatStrat2 said:


> ^ I think he meant a fake sick day - we all do it.


Really? Is this seriously a thing? Crazy man... Where are y'all working?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> Really? Is this seriously a thing? Crazy man... Where are y'all working?


Some call them WTF days.
It's more common where one has bad management and the employees no longer give a rat's ass.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jbealsmusic said:


> Unbelievably inconsiderate and unprofessional.
> 
> If I were a fan, I'd be pissed. Might still listen to his music, but would never buy another concert ticket. Fool me once, shame on me. You won't get the opportunity again.No. Why would anyone feel the need to do something like that?
> 
> ...



Yeah if I need a day off, I ask for one. There's no need to lie about it.

As for cancelling a show.......never in a million years, even if there were almost no tickets sold. I can remember walking on stage sick as hell and sucking it up because....yeah that's right, the show must go on.

And when you're touring with a bunch of guys, they ALL miss a night of work if you pup out.

So, how would I feel? Very disappointed, not just because I wanted to see the show, but because someone I admired showed such poor character..


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

DaddyDog said:


> Too bad he didn't move it instead of canceling. Probably lost a bunch of fans.
> 
> Imelda May did something similar once. She was asked by Conor McGregor to sing the Irish national anthem at his big fight against Floyd Mayweather. So she canceled a show to do it. Lots of internet arguing ensued. How could she do that to her fans? How could she turn down the worldwide exposure at that fight?


Didn't do much good for McGregor.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

After so many bands, musicians and tech's have taken a hit over the last 2 years? Entitled Twat is the first thing that comes to mind, and I'm being polite.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I’m sure this will create a lot of paperwork and interesting conversations between his management, promoters, venue, ticket sellers, insurance company, any contracted service providers, unionized road crew and all the million other people that are part of the touring food chain…finally the fans.

You get sick, have serious issues etc, that’s one thing and usually provided for contractually. I’m pretty sure screwing off to watch a game isn’t one of those scenarios.

He better enjoy it, it’s going to be expensive.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Deplorable. EC's show's are epic - as long as they're not limited by Ottawa's municipal laws. To have a show called because of this would be sickening. It's a total disregard for the people who pay money to go see his shows.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It is 100% a terribly selfish decision. 

But one I can respect. I have been over come with a passion for something so strong that the consequences be damned I am doing it anyway. It is just unfortunate that so many people have to suffer those consequences. Lucky for me, I don't have fans to disappoint



jbealsmusic said:


> If I wanted to take time off for something personal, I would just ask for the time off or get someone to cover my shift. No harm, no hassle, and no possibility of getting caught in a lie and having to deal with the ramifications. Unless you work for a bunch of pricks, I can't imagine there is ever a good reason not to be honest.


This made me laugh a little. I got two tickets to go see Nazareth play Tequila nightclub in Calgary one night off of a fellow I was working with. He came over all bummed out and said he had tickets to the show, but couldn't go. He asked if I wanted them, I said sure. This is the part of the story where I should mention we both worked at the same place, were both at work on shift and believe it or not, we worked the same shift. This is where things get tied back into your comment Mr. Beals. I walked over to the shift supervisor, explained I had just come into the possession of two tickets to a killer show and would like to request the evening off. He obliged my request without hesitation, probably knowing I would just walk out anyway if he said no and may or may not have had a job tomorrow..... but the point of the story is that you are right. Most people are good and accommodating and the ones that aren't, well they are just going to be looking for a new hire in the morning


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I heard this cancellation when I was coming in yesterday. Was gonna post, but then work happened. Stupid work!

If I remember correctly, back in the late 90's, the Buffalo Sabre's were making a playoff run. Michael Peca (captain) was scheduled to get married that summer. I'm sure when they picked the date a year or so prior, he wasn't thinking the Sabre's had a chance of the Finals, but here he was. If they won the current series, it would overlap with the wedding. He stated: If we make the Finals, I will move my wedding. They lost that series, so the wedding went ahead (I think they made the Finals the following year).
Maybe sports vs entertainment isn't the best analogy, but to me it speaks to the dedication Peca had TO HIS JOB that this Church fella just doesn't. You signed up for it, show the F up!!


----------



## Rene Asologuitar (10 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> ...if you had concert tickets, maybe you bought them a while ago and made plans, then the artist decides to cancel that concert cause he really wants to attend a sporting event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bummer


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I saw that he was going to add a free show in September to make up for this. That's fair enough. Good on him.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I remember one time a concert I had tickets for was cancelled because the band's management decided they could make more money by booking more concerts in the US.
That wasn't the band's fault--but yeah--I wasn't happy.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not sure how many people lost money for travel, lodging or any other expenses occurred due to Church cancelling the concert for no good reason but a class action suit to reclaim their losses might teach him a lesson.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Dorian2 said:


> I saw that he was going to add a free show in September to make up for this. That's fair enough. Good on him.


Looks like this is confirmed. He had enough backlash that he caved and went free. He also admits that the cancellation was the "most selfish" thing he's done (at least, that week anyway).


----------

